

Would you put cartoons on your software startup's website? - johns
http://blog.lavablast.com/post/2008/07/Would-you-put-cartoons-on-your-software-startups-website.aspx

======
pchristensen
If they were funny.

~~~
bayareaguy
.. and also tasteful and relevant to the purpose of the site.

A long time ago I helped teach Unix classes using the "Unix Made Easy" book by
John Muster. The silly jokes here and there definitely helped non-hacker
students remember the material.

